# Where can I buy Clen?



## Swoldier (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey everybody, quick question...what is a good website to order Clen from that is legit and won't scam you? Just went through a sample of the liquid but it went by too fast so im looking in on the pill form. Is x a good one? Whats a good website that offers a good price also? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Gfy55 (Apr 22, 2011)

Look at all the banners on this website, read some threads and read the rules bro. You'll find all your answers.


----------



## Beef-Master (Apr 22, 2011)

Swoldier said:


> Hey everybody, quick question...what is a good website to order Clen from that is legit and won't scam you? Just went through a sample of the liquid but it went by too fast so im looking in on the pill form. Is x a good one? Whats a good website that offers a good price also? Thanks so much!!


 
Learn to read before you post something dumb like this... In red text before you enter this forum it states "NO SOURCE CHECKING OR SOURCE DISCUSSION ALLOWED! "... you will prob be banned soon if you continue to be retarted.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 22, 2011)

Just check the board sponsors!


----------



## Dolfan84 (Apr 22, 2011)

If you think clen is some miracle drug that will magically shed the fat off you will be dissapointed. Diet and cardio may not be sexy but it works. Add in some ECA and your set.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 22, 2011)

maybe this help

Buy Clenbuterol (Clenbuterol) Online at World Pharma


----------



## Beef-Master (Apr 23, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> maybe this help
> 
> Buy Clenbuterol (Clenbuterol) Online at World Pharma


 


If he can manage to send a W/U or drive a car for that matter I would be... surprized

I would not however be surpized if his next question in this thread reads "where do babies come from?"


----------



## Yaz! (Apr 23, 2011)

NapsGear has some pretty good quality Clen(GP) and at a low price - read/heard great reviews.


----------



## Swoldier (Apr 23, 2011)

astroretnal said:


> Learn to read before you post something dumb like this... In red text before you enter this forum it states "NO SOURCE CHECKING OR SOURCE DISCUSSION ALLOWED! "... you will prob be banned soon if you continue to be retarted.




Jeeze dude u don't have to be so rude about it. I'm sorry I didn't know I just started on this so I'm new to it... Way to make someone feel welcomed! Everybody has been so nice so far and then u come along.... It won't happen again I apOlogize


----------



## Swoldier (Apr 23, 2011)

Dolfan84 said:


> If you think clen is some miracle drug that will magically shed the fat off you will be dissapointed. Diet and cardio may not be sexy but it works. Add in some ECA and your set.



Your not a big fan of clen? I've tried ephedra but it didnt seem to do all that good. I diet extra hard and do cardio 5 days a week but I can't rid this lower belly fat. I'm only around 9-10 percent bf but it seems to stay at that no matter what I do. Any suggestions?


----------



## Swoldier (Apr 23, 2011)

astroretnal said:


> If he can manage to send a W/U or drive a car for that matter I would be... surprized
> 
> I would not however be surpized if his next question in this thread reads "where do babies come from?"




Hey bro quick question.... Where do babies come from?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 23, 2011)

Swoldier said:


> Jeeze dude u don't have to be so rude about it. I'm sorry I didn't know I just started on this so I'm new to it... Way to make someone feel welcomed! Everybody has been so nice so far and then u come along.... It won't happen again I apOlogize



One persons ignorance can ruin a good thing for everyone else so I can't blame them for getting defensive.


----------



## TwisT (Apr 23, 2011)

We carry clen at EP

Other sponsors do too.

-T


----------



## Beef-Master (Apr 23, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> One persons ignorance can ruin a good thing for everyone else so I can't blame them for getting defensive.


 
This is true... reading and abiding by the clearly stated rules benefits everyone.


----------



## Beef-Master (Apr 23, 2011)

Swoldier said:


> Your not a big fan of clen? I've tried ephedra but it didnt seem to do all that good. I diet extra hard and do cardio 5 days a week but I can't rid this lower belly fat. I'm only around 9-10 percent bf but it seems to stay at that no matter what I do. Any suggestions?


How low do you want your BF? are you trying to hang out at near peak show body competition levels? cause if you really are 9-10% BF then that is a safe and healthy place to stay. Getting much lower than that will not only be unmaintainable forever, it will be unhealthy. Getting below 5 or 6% can begin to have negative health risks... honestly food will get you a little lower. try clen if you want, but I would save it til right before a BB show (if you compete).


----------



## antisocialcreep (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## cmoney1155 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Jerks*

It was an honest mistake man not that big a deal! These people are dust bags no one ever needs to freak out like that! They say "check the banners bro" when most of the time the products on the banners are terrible and bitch at you for asking. I'll give you what ever info you need im not going to give you a lecture... if something happens to you your fault not mine. They freak out because their going to get in trouble or something or the site will get shut down one person giving a site doesn't make an entire forum or website get shut down. You cant find anything out on the web about clen its all spam or rip off so its hard to get good sites and products I dont know how anyone knows where to get the good stuff CUZ NO ONE EVER TALKS ABOUT IT!!!!!!!!!!! Then they yell for not doing research when that is exactly what you were trying to do send me you email and ill help you out with a link


----------



## boss (Feb 28, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> maybe this help
> 
> Buy Clenbuterol (Clenbuterol) Online at World Pharma





You have no soul. What rhymes with pam and starts with an S


----------



## fit4life1 (Sep 27, 2013)

@ cmoney1155 could you also send me some info. xxxxxxxx@gmail.com


----------



## Fishman44 (Oct 1, 2013)

Do a search within this website for clen and you will find your answers


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 1, 2013)

fit4life1 said:


> @ cmoney1155 could you also send me some info. ivancollege@gmail.com



Uber negged


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 2, 2013)

1 post brings back a stupid thread.


----------



## Colt 94 (Nov 24, 2013)

XXXXXX def has the best products in my opinion. All name brand products an lowest prices. XXXXXXXXX is g2g


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 25, 2013)

Too many morons not following rules.  CLOSED!





/V


----------

